# Why is it so bad to bathe a cat?



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm looking for some facts on why people say it's bad to bathe your cat on a regular basis? I have bathed my cats in the past (especially during shedding season) as it helps me with my minor (minor as in no rx needed) allergies and I have bathed my new himmie as well. I use an all natural shampoo and conditioner and rinse like the dickens, then blow dry while combing out. 
So why are people so against it?
Just curious! Thanks!:kittyturn


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's not so much that's it's bad, but in most cases, it's unnecessary (and stressful for them). Speaking as someone with a Himmie, I'll probably take her to be bathed/groomed a couple times a year. I've already taken her once. I used to take Cinderella to get groomed and combed out, too. 

The thing is, the bath doesn't do much to get the extra fur out, that step is done by the combing out, not the bathing or shampooing, at least in my experiences. My groomer could comb out enough fur to make another cat with Cinderella, and now with Gigi, too.

I know with some breeds, bathing is necessary.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

In general cats keep themselves neat and tidy. Plus, they don't tend to enjoy bathing. Although starting them young and doing it on a regular basis probably cuts down a lot on the stress factor.

I don't see anything wrong with it. Just something I'm glad I don't have to do  Its hard enough for me to make it a point to bathe the dogs on a regular basis. I keep forgetting how much more I like them when they are clean!!

If regular bathing can help cut down on allergies I'm all for it. I'm the only one living in my house and have never had a problem with allergies, but I did think about it when I sent my Skylar kitty to live with my mom for a while... just couldn't bring myself to do it to her.

One thing I find amusing is that my youngest Logan (about 8 months old now I think) has the WORST breath of the bunch, but she's my sweetest smelling kitty!


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Ahhh I can see the stress part but as I know that I'll be bathing them I start early and all my cats have been fine. My himmie is not even bothered she just sits there in the sink it's pretty pathetic lol. 
When I condition I comb out so i think that's where the helping with shedding comes in. 
Obviously diet plays a huge role in coat but I have found that my previous dlh that I had bathed had shed far less than my roomie's dmh, and they were on the same brand of food. I just didn't know if there was any articles/literature that stated that giving baths was detrimental, and I had noticed on another thread a lot of members questioning/telling one new member that bathing shouldn't be done so I was kinda wondering... anyway thanks for the clarification!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, we weren't telling her it shouldn't be done, but several of us asked her *why* she was bathing them. They're young and look like they have short hair. We're just curious cat people. :grin:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I see no problems in bathing. I bathe three of mine on a semi-regular basis.

Torri is white, and since I got her at 4 weeks (abandoned) she never learned from her mum how to clean herself. She also has long hair so it's very hard for her to groom herself.
She gets a bath about every 2 months or so.

Doran and Muffin got regular baths when they were babies. Now I bathe them every 4-6 months as needed. When they were babies I did it partly because they were just like little boys, always getting dirty! And partly because I wanted them to be used to it just in case I ever needed to. And I sure have needer too! They're still getting into mucky things regularly, I just mostly use a damp towel unless it's really bad.

I think bathing when they're little is a good idea personally. At least then if you ever really need to then it's much less stress for everyone, especially the kitty!


----------

